# Has Uber applied to be booked hire entity



## Spursman (Dec 8, 2016)

Legislation says that Uber needs to be registered as a booked hire entity by 1 December to continue operating ( and we need to affiliate too).

Anyone heard if Uber have complied?

If they haven't we are buggered come 1 December!


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

I understood that existing hire car companies and rideshare companies were to be automatically transferred?


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Spursman said:


> Anyone heard if Uber have complied?


Surely you jest !

Please refrain from using the words "UBER" and "COMPLY" in the same sentence as it might adversely taint their cowboy image.

*QLD REGS:*
Fees

The annual fee for booking entity authorisation is based on fleet size:
• 1-5 vehicles = $250
• 6-20 vehicles = $700
• 21-50 vehicles = $2,000
• more than 50 vehicles = $5,000

A criminal check history fee of $42.45 is payable for each person associated with the booking entity authorisation application, for example, individual, directors and/or local nominee. If a person holds a current Driver Authorisation, the criminal check history fee will be waived.

Fees must be paid in full at the time of application. Fees are subject to change.

$80 of your annual fee will be non-refundable if you withdraw your application, or your application is unsuccessful.

When does it come into effect?
1 October 2017.

From 1 December 2017, if a person or entity provides a booking service without authorisation, penalties of up to 160 penalty units ($20,184) for a first offence may apply. Penalties increasefor second, third and later offences.

For more information about Queensland's Personalised Transport Reform, visit 
personalisedtransport.tmr.qld.gov.au or email [email protected]


----------



## Spursman (Dec 8, 2016)

For a brief moment I considered asking my questions at the local green light hub. Previous enquiries on a number of different legal requirements have been met with blank expressions and " dunno" from the oobernauts.

It's no fun being a mushroom.


----------



## AvengingxxAngel (Jan 5, 2017)

I guess Rasier Pacific paid their booking entity authorisation fee, since they take over on the 1st December.


----------



## Spursman (Dec 8, 2016)

Let's hope so. Strange that we haven't received any request to formerly affiliate with Raiser ( unless that is buried somewhere in the new service "agreement" more correctly described as an ultimatum.


----------

